# Vee Jiu Jitsu



## Brian Johns

Just out of curiosity, does anyone here practice any of the Vee (Professor Florendo Visitacion otherwise known as Professor Vee) JJ systems/styles ? Just curious.


----------



## arnisador

This discussion has moved here.


----------



## Brian Johns

Just bringing this back up to the top. Anyone here practice the Vee systems of martial arts or one of its offshoots ?

Sincerely,
Brian Johns


----------



## Yari

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Just bringing this back up to the top. Anyone here practice the Vee systems of martial arts or one of its offshoots ?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brian Johns *



I've praticed with a guy called Jonathan Stewart. He apparently stopped doing VeeJitsu and started his own style.

I dont know how much VeeJitsu Jonathan used, but he had some good things in his style, but to much flashy things. 

/Yari


----------



## Yari

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *This discussion has moved here. *



Link didn't work for me; got the "You have hit this page because the one you are seeking is either no longer online, or has been moved.
To access out Forums please click here 
"


And then I have to log in(I automatically log in), as I've become a visitor.

/Yari


----------



## arnisador

Thanks for letting us know. We'll look into this. Certainly, you shouldn't have to log back in! This just happened to me also.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Theres a hiccup in the error handler.  It sometimes (ok, mostly) loses the session cookie for some reason.

This was caused by a broken link.  I edited the 2 posts above to fix that.  Please let me know when you find broken links, so we can fix em.

Thanks!

Bob
:asian:


----------



## Zujitsuka

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Just out of curiosity, does anyone here practice any of the Vee (Professor Florendo Visitacion otherwise known as Professor Vee) JJ systems/styles ? Just curious.
> 
> 
> *



I train in an eclectic martial art called Zujitsu which is a indirect decendent of Vee Arnis Jitsu.

Do you train in Vee Arnis Jitsu?


----------



## Brian Johns

> I train in an eclectic martial art called Zujitsu which is a indirect decendent of Vee Arnis Jitsu.
> 
> Do you train in Vee Arnis Jitsu?



Well, no, I do not train in "Vee Arnis Jitsu." However, I do come from the Vee Ju Jitsu 1965 lineage.  There's VJJ '55, VJJ '65, VJJ '75 and Vee Arnis Jitsu. There are other Vee systems as well but those are the main ones.  My lineage is through Professor Robert Cooper of Brooklyn.

I do want to say that I've been training extensively in Modern Arnis in the last few years and it's a great compliment to my background.

So, what is Zujitsu ?

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Yari

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> * My lineage is through Professor Robert Cooper of Brooklyn.
> 
> I
> Take care,
> Brian Johns
> Columbus, Ohio *



Have you ever run into Jonathan Stewart? He had his Dojo in Brooklyn, in some kind of fitness center. This was back in 85' (I think). I visited him then.

/Yari


----------



## Zujitsuka

What is Zujitsu?

http://www.zujitsu.com/whatis.html

Who is Soke Chaka Zulu?

http://www.zujitsu.com/zuluBio.html

Peace & blessings,


----------



## Brian Johns

> Have you ever run into Jonathan Stewart? He had his Dojo in Brooklyn, in some kind of fitness center. This was back in 85' (I think). I visited him then.



No, I have not run into Jonathan Stewart. I'm sorry to say that I am not familiar with him. Do you know who he trained under ? More specifically, do you know who his instructors were ? Just curious.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns

> What is Zujitsu?
> 
> http://www.zujitsu.com/whatis.html
> 
> Who is Soke Chaka Zulu?
> 
> http://www.zujitsu.com/zuluBio.html
> 
> Peace & blessings,
> 
> __________________
> Tyrone Turner
> "Zujitstuka"
> Queens, NY
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> http://www.tyroneturner.com
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Tyrone,

Thanks for referring to the website. I see that Soke Chaka Zulu trained in, among other systems, Sanuces Ryu, which was founded by Moses Powell,  Professor Vee's most famous student.

Interestingly, I ran into Osei Jones here in Columbus Ohio a couple of months ago. He was here for the annual Arnold Classic. The martial arts portion is fast becoming one of the largest martial arts gathering in the country. Anyway, I saw him practicing and asked to talk to him.  As he walked over to me, I saw the Sanuces Ryu patch. Right away, I knew that he was practicing a variant of Vee JJ. We had a nice conversation. Very impressive martial artist as well as an impressive person.  He gave me his web site address.....www.sanuceslives.com

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Zujitsuka

Yeah Brian, the Vee JJ (and its variants) crowd is a quality bunch of individuals.  They are well respected here in NYC.  I don't know if you already have it, but here is the website for the main school in NYC:

http://www.veearnisjitsu.com.

Peace & blessings,


----------



## Brian Johns

Tyrone,

The Vee Arnis Jitsu website is very cool.  It does appear that the vast majority of the Vee practitioners (of the various variants) are in the NYC area. Fortunately I was lucky to train under a very good practitioner when I was in college. He and his father have been in the Vee arts since the late 1960's. 

I've taught privately here in Columbus. However, I've trained in other arts...........I've trained with Remy Presas and have been involved in Modern Arnis for the last few years.....a very good compliment to my background.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## moromoro

WhoopAss 

 what rank are you in Vee arnis jitsu and modern arnis???

terry


----------



## Brian Johns

Moromoro,

As I said in two previous posts in this thread, I do not practice "Vee Arnis Jitsu." I do practice Vee Jiu Jitsu, specifically the '65 lineage. I'm a 6th degree in that art. As for Modern Arnis, I'm a first degree and will be testing for second degree this summer.

Brian


----------



## moromoro

thanks whoopass

so your a first degree modern arnis,

do you teach vee jui jutsu who is the GM of that art?, and how much emphasis does Vjj have on garote compared to empty hands... is it primarily an empty hands art as the name suggest...
how would you compare the garote work of VJJ to other FMA i.e the modern arnis you are studying....


----------



## Brian Johns

> so your a first degree modern arnis,
> 
> do you teach vee jui jutsu who is the GM of that art?, and how much emphasis does Vjj have on garote compared to empty hands... is it primarily an empty hands art as the name suggest...
> how would you compare the garot



Terry,

As for Vee Jiu Jutsu, it was founded by GM Florendo Visitacion, a Filipino who moved to the US prior to WWII. There's a chapter on Professor Vee in Mark Wiley's book (I think that it's "Filipino Martial Culture") He was born in the Phillipines and then later moved to the US in his teens.

The version of VJJ that I come from is basically entirely empty handed. Professor Vee later developed Vee Arnis Jitsu as a result of life long study. I have not practiced this particular Vee art. The garrote is not used or taught in the system that I'm in. I gather you like using the garrotte.

Professor Vee encouraged me to pursue the study of Arnis. He did not recommend any particular style of Arnis.  I then got into Modern Arnis. As it turns out, Professor Presas and Professor Vee were good friends.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## moromoro

hi brian

yes i have read the book, i was always wondering how much garrote was taught,




> I gather you like using the garrotte.



thats the primary weapon i learn, also lybelyesa buntot pagi, knife, rope..... 

thanks 

terry


----------



## haumana2000

I have been very lucky now that I live here in Colorado to meet with and train with a couple of guys at a school called the "Defense Institute"  They teach Vee Arnis Jitsu, and it is the primary component of their school.  With all of the military installations here, they regularly teach the 10th special forces as well.  John and Eric, the instructors carry the same blunt street edge that Professor David James does.  That New York whoop yo *** take no ****, prove it or lose it feel.  Yet they are very open minded.  They do train intensively in Garrote, and Daga both, based primarily on Professor Vee's cinco tero style.  Practical and pragmatic I have found it to be, and when they put the hurt on you, you know it!  I am glad to call these guys, my collegues, and better yet my buddies.  good stuff, I think they have a website, use defense instititute colorado as a search word.


----------



## arnisador

We have a new member *crouton* who, according to his signature, seems to study this style.


----------



## moromoro

could you explain more about it crouton??????

especially the eskrima component????


terry


----------



## thekuntawman

i am from the east coast, and i can say that all of the people who come from his school can and do fight. whatever is the origin or lineage of his martial arts knowledge does not matter, since so many under the name of vee arnis jujitsu are fighters. there was a school in washington dc, which i use to pass everyday going to school, i dont remember the name of the teacher, but some of the things the teacher told me about how he runs his school, i use today. they were in a bad neighborhood, called the 8th and H NE coridor, and they had so many fights, the teacher locked the doors and did not allow visitors. and very quickly, the kids in the neighborhood learned to use, yes sir, and no sir when he was around. his store was the cleanest on the block.

the origin of his eskrima was from the different masters of stockton ca and hawaii. but i saw a change in the style, after mr visitacions association with leo gaje. i was told that it was leo gaje who convinced him to change the name to kuntao arnis.

many people, some i knew took advantage of mr visitacion and how happy he was to teach you, even if you did not pay him. you can tell these people, because they did not study with him long, and they are using his name to support arts they made up (so some KUNG FU PEOPLE can get on the FMA bandwagon). one of these people (who threatened me with a lawsuit) asked me in 1991, what is kuntaw, and what does it look like, would my grandpa be interested to videotape the system for (a lot of) money, this same kung fu man in 1995 was a kuntaw master, then one to two years later, with his own style. i know mr visitacion was not happy, but he was not interested in discrediting anybody. and he did not want his students to take action either. i respect that.


----------



## moromoro

cool, i knew that there empty hands would be pretty good, just wanted more info from other sources about there eskrima/ arnis.



> one of these people (who threatened me with a lawsuit) asked me in 1991, what is kuntaw, and what does it look like, would my grandpa be interested to videotape the system for (a lot of) money, this same kung fu man in 1995 was a kuntaw master, then one to two years later, with his own style.



man thats weak. does this guy have his own video tapes out??

thanks

terry


----------



## Brian Johns

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> *i am from the east coast, and i can say that all of the people who come from his school can and do fight. whatever is the origin or lineage of his martial arts knowledge does not matter, since so many under the name of vee arnis jujitsu are fighters. there was a school in washington dc, which i use to pass everyday going to school, i dont remember the name of the teacher, but some of the things the teacher told me about how he runs his school, i use today. they were in a bad neighborhood, called the 8th and H NE coridor, and they had so many fights, the teacher locked the doors and did not allow visitors. and very quickly, the kids in the neighborhood learned to use, yes sir, and no sir when he was around. his store was the cleanest on the block.
> 
> the origin of his eskrima was from the different masters of stockton ca and hawaii. but i saw a change in the style, after mr visitacions association with leo gaje. i was told that it was leo gaje who convinced him to change the name to kuntao arnis.
> 
> many people, some i knew took advantage of mr visitacion and how happy he was to teach you, even if you did not pay him. you can tell these people, because they did not study with him long, and they are using his name to support arts they made up (so some KUNG FU PEOPLE can get on the FMA bandwagon). one of these people (who threatened me with a lawsuit) asked me in 1991, what is kuntaw, and what does it look like, would my grandpa be interested to videotape the system for (a lot of) money, this same kung fu man in 1995 was a kuntaw master, then one to two years later, with his own style. i know mr visitacion was not happy, but he was not interested in discrediting anybody. and he did not want his students to take action either. i respect that. *



Much of what kuntawman says, I have heard also through the grapevine in the Vee Arts. Prof Vee did have difficulty saying no to other people. Yes he was happy to teach anybody and yes, people did take advantage of his name. That's a shame for he produced many great students such as David James, Moses Powell, Sugar Crosson, Lil John Davis, Robert Cooper and others. 

Prof Vee had long time friendships with Wally Jay and Remy Presas. Vee's influence is mostly on the east coast.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## TACSAFE

Hi, Ihad the wonderful privalege to train directly with Prof. Vee for several years privately. Prof. Vee was a wonderful man and genius when it came to Martial Arts. His experience and knowlege went far beyond Vee-Jitsu, Vee-Jitsu-te, Vee-arnis-jitsu, or Kuntao. He had a wealth of Knowlwege in many other arts including the internal arts. 

Rick Hernandez

www.chaosintl.org


www.tacsafe.com


----------



## tribaldragon77

I train under Sensei Henry Albanese. He was taught by Grandmaster Acuri who studied under Professor Vee years ago.  Grandmaster Acuri has an extensive background with Tae Kwon Do and has added it into his art.  I have studied different arts and found that this branch of jiu jitsu is the most effective in real life situation.  There is another branch of vee arnis in rhode island, Kuntao Jiu Jitsu. www.kuntaojiujitsu.com.  It was founded under soki Petronelli, and is taught by soki dai Bochner.


----------



## tribaldragon77

Also quick question, I just registerd at martialtalk and wondering how you change your belt rank on your profile mine is not correct


----------



## arnisador

tribaldragon77 said:


> Also quick question, I just registerd at martialtalk and wondering how you change your belt rank on your profile mine is not correct



It reflects post count, not martial arts rank.


----------

